# Best VPN out there?



## Mellowshar (May 22, 2018)

Hi, first post here and I'm looking for advice. I've recently read about ISP's collecting user data and habits and selling it to marketers and I don't want to be an easy money grab for them. Furthermore, I like using public Wi-Fi's and heard many things about them being unsecure and such. So I've decided to get a VPN. I'm choosing between NordVPN and VPN.ac, but I'm leaning towards NordVPN more, because I heard it has good speeds and even Netflix compatibility. Any tips? Do you use anything?


----------



## W1zzard (May 22, 2018)

You're already using a VPN/proxy, probably just a spammer.

NordVPN is very bad, speeds are slow, their bandwidth is oversold, they make you use their own client. They are logging data without telling people, and their customers end up paying fines or go to jail.

Their refund policy is complete bs.

Don't believe the positive reviews online, the company is heavily engaged in search engine optimization and uses fake reviews and spam bots to promote their services.

They spam me from time to time, asking for help in promotion


Spoiler



Hello,


Please let me know if you are even barely interested in our possible partnership.

We are really flexible, so if you feel our conditions are not attractive enough for you, please give us a hint and we can discuss it further.

We can even arrange a short chat or call on Skype. (IggyNord)

It will be my honor to cooperate with you. Thank you very much. Looking forward to your reply!

Best regards,
Iggy

On 2016-06-01 08:32:49 UTC, NordVPN Affiliate Program <affiliate@nordvpnmedia.com> wrote:
Hello,

Did you have time to check my earlier e-mail and our affiliate system?

Close cooperation with every affiliate partner help us to create commercially valuable partnership. If this is something you’re interested, let’s setup a quick call. 

It will be my honor to cooperate with you. Thank you very much. Looking forward to your reply!

Best regards,
Iggy

Hello,

We have reviewed content created by TechPowerUp.com website and see some synergy here between You and NordVPN, what prompted us to choose you as our possible affiliate partners!

NordVPN is one of the leading providers around the globe with more than 450% growth last year.

From our experience with partners with very similar users profile and traffic volume, we know that you can add a significant amount of additional monthly revenue with our affiliate program. Without impacting your income from other sources.

Please let me know if you are interested and require any more details.





Spoiler



Hello,

I realized that you might not be the best person for me to contact. 
Could you help me out by pointing me towards the right person for affiliate partnership?

Greatly appreciated!
Jolie

On 2017-09-28 11:14:32 UTC, Jolie Lenkewicz <jl@nordvpnmedia.com> wrote:
Hello,

Have you had the time to check the e-mail I have sent before?
I'd appreciate if we could arrange a short chat or call to get to know more about your company and see what possible partnership opportunities do we have.

Regards,
Jolie

On 2017-09-25 11:14:32 UTC, Jolie Lenkewicz <jl@nordvpnmedia.com> wrote:
Hello,

My name is Jolie and I am representing a leading commercial VPN called NordVPN. NordVPN's distinct feature is that it fully functions in the Middle East as well as China and it can be said that not many other VPN providers work there. The need for VPNs has grown and we ensure high Conversion Rates in the said countries. By adding NordVPN with a tracking link on your website, you will get commissions (up to 100%) for every sale you made. We are also ready to discuss CPA based partnerships.

Our best affiliates are making ~ $800k/month, so I think that our mutual partnership would have a really positive impact on both of our companies. In order to proceed, please sign up at www.nordvpn.com/affiliate, or simply revert to me by responding to this email, I will be happy to create an account for you. I look forward to hearing from you and hopefully starting a new partnership!

Regards,
Jolie Lenkewicz
Affiliate manager


----------



## BiggieShady (May 22, 2018)

Subscribed, waiting patiently for OP's response


----------



## Flanker (May 22, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> You're already using a VPN/proxy, probably just a spammer.
> 
> NordVPN is very bad, speeds are slow, their bandwidth is oversold, they make you use their own client. They are logging data without telling people, and their customers end up paying fines or go to jail.
> 
> ...


Damn I fell for it last year lol. Prices look great and seems to be have decent but not great reviews in what I believed to be 3rd party websites. The moment I started using it the speeds are garbage and barely able to stay connected. Cancelled my subscription next day, luckily I got my refund.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 22, 2018)

Bitdefender has a decent one I've used. Speeds seem pretty decent. Worth looking into. 200mb free a day unless you subscribe, then its unlimited.

https://www.bitdefender.com/consumer/support/answer/7126/


----------



## newtekie1 (May 22, 2018)

The best is going to very subjective.

Personally, I use Astrill and have been very happy with them.


----------



## Kursah (May 22, 2018)

I've been using PIA for years now with good success and for $40/yr I can't really complain. The speeds have improved quite a bit in the past few months, albeit I don't use it too often, but when I do it has been solid, fast to connect, fast network speeds, I even run increased encryption levels because I wasn't satisfied with the default settings which increases processing overhead for encryption/decryption of packets.

I know some other users here have had bad experiences with speed using PIA, but as with any service and planned usage, ymmv. I'd expect to pay a bit more than $40/yr to get a better VPN service than I do now, but for what I pay and how much I use it, I've been content.


----------



## the54thvoid (May 22, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> You're already using a VPN/proxy, probably just a spammer.
> 
> NordVPN is very bad, speeds are slow, their bandwidth is oversold, they make you use their own client. They are logging data without telling people, and their customers end up paying fines or go to jail.
> 
> ...




Ah, now that is a put-down!


----------



## Upgrayedd (May 22, 2018)

I use TorGuard seems to work well, I used their customer service and they seemed knowledgeable and helped me out. Clear English speaking support people, I was surprised and extremely relieved.


----------



## Kofoed (May 23, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> You're already using a VPN/proxy, probably just a spammer.
> 
> NordVPN is very bad, speeds are slow, their bandwidth is oversold, they make you use their own client. They are logging data without telling people, and their customers end up paying fines or go to jail.
> 
> ...



Do you have any link/source about the data logging? I use NordVPN and I thought it was safe!


----------

